# Snakes...



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

So, has anyone seen Snakes on a Plane?

More importantly, has anyone else gone to the website, filled out the survey type thingy, and had Samuel Jackson himself, call your house, and command you to go see Snakes on a mother****in' Plane? 

Greatest marketing gimmick of all time. Try it. You will love it!:smoking:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"I'm sick of these ****ing snakes on this ****ing plane!"LOL! I can't wait to see this.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

What's funny is, I have no intention of seeing Snakes on a Plane, yet (thanks to you Rob) I've used that phone thing to send a message to everyone I know. I think simply because of that I'll have to go see it now.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oh, I have no intention of going to see the film, but the phone thing is just outstanding.
I guess I should go to see the movie, if only to help convince OTHER studios to follow through with this kind of advertising.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I hear it's a pretty damn good movie, guys! I'm gonna see it. Yea, I sent one to my wife..VEEERY funny!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

looks funny actually.....though its supposed to be scary


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I didn't get the phone call - I got an email (Subject: You've got SNAKES!)


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen (Aug 16, 2006)

I actually saw this movie and almost died laughing. None of the black guys die, which is also kind of rare in horror films. I think the other one where a black cast member survives is the first Night of the Demons, however, I can't remember if Rodge was the last kill or not. It is in the same camp as Slither. 

I was picking up my voicemails yesterday (a rarity for me since my phone is constantly dead), and I got the Samuel L. message from a friend! I laughed so hard...the last line of the message is, "FEAR ME." I loved it!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry, even with the added advantage of the great Samuel L. Jackson, I have no desire to see this. CGI snakes, poor ones at that, do nothing for me.

Hmmmm...Horror films where black cast members survive:

*Dawn of the Dead *(Both versions, although Kenneth's fate was uncertain in the 2004 version)
*Day of the Dead*
*Ghosts of Mars*
ALL of the *Blade *flicks
The *Blacula *films
*Resident Evil: Apocalypse*
*The Craft*

But You're quite right. African-Americans tend to buy it pretty much in Horror films. So do white folks. We of the Caucasoid race tend to die off more because we tend to break every last taboo in these type of flicks.


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG I totally spaced on the Resident Evil one and BLADE! How could I forget the main character! Although technically speaking both Blackula and Blade were dead in the beginning to begin with...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Maumawalde was cursed by Dracula and technically wasn't dead. He was "awakened" when the two gay curators opened his coffin.

Blade was never dead. His genetic make up was changed when Deacon Frost bit his mother. Blade lived, his mother died and became a vampire.


----------

